# Germany goes Hollywood: 10 international erfolgreiche deutsche Schauspieler



## CarolaHo (19. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Germany goes Hollywood: 10 international erfolgreiche deutsche Schauspieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Germany goes Hollywood: 10 international erfolgreiche deutsche Schauspieler


----------



## Northdude (19. Februar 2016)

Inhaltsverzeichnis und alles auf einer Seite? Da macht das Lesen gleich viel mehr Spaß.

Auch wenn ich eher Pamela Anderson als Silikone (ein wirklich wunderbarer Schreibfehler ) ansehen würde und nicht Marlene Dietrich.


----------



## Hoaxwars (22. Februar 2016)

Udo Kier und Armin Müller Stahl fehlen!

1. Armin Müller Stahl.
2. Daniel Brühl
3. Christoph Waltz
4. Udo Kier
5. Eric Braeden ( Obwohl nicht sicher noch deutscher Staatsbürger^^)

eher Nebenrollen, Serien
6. Sibel Kekilli 
7. Antje Traue 

8. Hollywod-B-Movie-Darsteller Til Schweiger^^
9.  Diane Kruger

10. Franka Potente ( eher mehr erfolgreich in Serien als Filmen)

Btw. Ich fand damals Heike Makatsch toll und hatte immer gehofft sie mehr in US Produktionen zu sehen und nicht nur getötet durch ein Fahrstuhl.^^ Nehme aber an das Franka Potente, Heike Makatsch und andere um die 2000er die falsche Zeit noch erwischten. Heut zu Tage greift Hollywood bei Auslands.- oder Coproduktionen in Filmen gerne auf Schauspieler die vor Ort kommen und in den Rollen evtl. besser passen.   


Persönlich finde ich es viel interessanter wie deutsche Schauspieler generell sehr Erfolgreich im Ausland waren und sind. Da würde eine Liste ziemlich anders aussehen. Wo Daniel Brühl wieder ganz vorne wäre, sowie ein Klaus Kinski oder 
Jürgen Prochnow  (2003 erst US-Staatsbürger).


----------



## Batze (23. Februar 2016)

Da schau ich mir doch lieber ein paar alte Schinken mit Gert Fröbe an, der hat schauspielerisch im kleinem Finger mehr zu bieten als diese B-Aushilfs Darsteller Til Schweiger und Diane Kruger jemals zusammen bekommen würden.


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. Februar 2016)

Ja das mag durch aus sein. Bei Til ist es einfach so, völlig unabhaengig seiner Schauspielerleistung, das Hollywood ihn Rollen gibt, weil er doch in gegensatz zu den anderen Deutschen Schauspieler irgendwie bekannter ist.^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2016)

Jürgen Prochnow (nach der brillanten Rolle in "Das Boot" unverständlicherweise leider fast nur noch in B-Movies)
Ralf Möller (u.a. in Spartacus)
Klaus-Maria Brandauer (bereits erwähnt)
Götz Otto (James Bond - Der Morgen stirbt nie)
Claude-Oliver Rudolph (James Bond - Die Welt ist nicht genug)
Franka Potente (Copper-Justice is brutal)

Allerdings sind deutsche Darsteller was die Anzahl der Produktionen im AAA-Bereich in Hollywood betrifft echt rar gesäht. Meistens gibt es für die Deutschen nur mal eine Nebenrolle oder 1 Hauptrolle (und dann meistens als Bösewichte). Aber keine häufigen Aufträge oder gar mehrere Filme, am besten noch als good Guy. Das ist wohl das größte Manko.


----------

